# architectural photography



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

I will show you my way to see architecture.

Lukasklause - Guericke Zentrum

Architect: Maske und Suhren Architekten & Pitz und Hoh Architekten
Location: Magdeburg, Germany
Investor: City of Magdeburg
Realization: 2010
Total cost: 1,25 Mio EUR


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

New Synagogue of Mainz

Architect: Manuel Herz
Location: Mainz, Germany
Investor: Jewish Community of Mainz
Realization: 2010
Total cost: 6,00 Mio EUR


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Jacob und Wilhelm Grimm Zentrum - Humboldt Bibliothek

Architect: Max Dudler
Location: Berlin, Germany
Investor: Humbodt Universität
Realisation: 2006 - 2009


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Keltenmuseum am Glauberg

Architect: Kadawittfeldarchitekten Aachen
Location: Glauburg/Hessen, Geramny
Investor: Community of Glauburg, Museum
Realization: 2011


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

AMAZING BUILDINGS!

One day, I'd love to have a house like that, beautiful.


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

New Library in Luckenwalde

Architect: FF Architekten, Berlin
Location: Luckenwalde /Brandenburg, Germany
Investor: Community of Luckenwalde, 
Realization: 2005-2008
Total cost: 3,4 Mio EUR


----------



## CarlosIV (May 15, 2011)

They are so iconic and beautiful, great job!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You have much to be proud of, and thanks for honouring us by sharing it! You've achieved what many here would love to some day build, and perhaps have spurred one or two others onto greatness! :cheers:


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

^^
Thanks!


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Frauenhofer Institut

Architect: JSWD Architekten, Köln
Location: Darmstadt /Hessen
Investor: Frauenhofer Institut
Realization: 2008-2010























































more on my flickr acount


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Commercial building and Hotel Etap on Alexanderplatz

Architect: STP Architekten, Berlin
Location: Berlin, Germany
Total cost: 80,0 Mio EUR
Realization: 2010























































more on my flickr


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Reiffeisen Platz

Architect: carlos martinez and pipilotti rist, Switzerland
Location: St. Gallen, Switzerland
Investor: Community of St. Gallen, Reiffeisen Bank
Total cost: 3,9 Mio CHF
Realization: 2005






















































more on my flickr


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

The photos are yours?


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Concrete Stereo said:


> The photos are yours?


Check my signature


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Very solid work. Congratulations.


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Kfw Westarkade

Architect: sauerbruch hutton, Berlin
Location: Frankfurt am Main, Germany
Realization: 2010






















































more on my flickr


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Messehalle 11 & Portalhaus

Architect: hasher jehle architektur, Berlin
Location: Frankfurt am Main, Germany
Investor: Międzynarodowe Targi Frankfurckie (Messe Frankfurt)
Total cost: 170 Mio. EUR
Realization: 2009






















































more on my flickr


----------



## crossboneka (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome photos! are these HDR?


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

No.


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Vitrahaus

Architect: herzog & de meuron, Switzerland
Location: Weil am Rhein, Germany
Investor: Vitra
























































more on my flickr


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

It is mainly because of the long time exposure. But I try to include by every object the people to. Try to take a look carefully one more time not only here but on my flickr account too (there you can see more examples). 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Architecture is designed for people so I just think it seems strange to omit them from your photographs. I'm browsing through your flickr and see libraries & shopping areas completely void of people... really strange.


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

^^
One more time, thanks for opinion.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

but i think they're perfect for architectural photography books. most architecture books i've read don't have people in the photos.


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

lewandovski we want more photos! :madwife:


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ here you are 

Le Conservatoire de Musique

Architect: Saia Barbarese Topouzanov - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2010























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

UQAM Campus

Architect: Saia Barbarese Topouzanov - Montreal, Aedifica - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2005























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Geometry in Black / Géométrie Noire
Architect: yH2 Architects - Montreal
Location: Saint Hyppolite / Montreal 
Realisation: 2009

























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazing, some of them look like renders. But anyway, back to the point - so what filter youre using? ND?


----------



## iibattery (Oct 7, 2011)

Very beautiful, rich originality.


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> Amazing, some of them look like renders. But anyway, back to the point - so what filter youre using? ND?


jeap.


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanx bro! :cheers1:


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Palais des Congrés
Architect: Tétrault, Dubuc, Saia, Hal Ingberg Architectes - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2003























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Théâtre Denise-Pelletier
Architect: Saia Barbarese Topouzanov - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2009























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Montreal Airport Marriott Hotel
Architect: Provencher Roy - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2010























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Scandinave Les Bains
Architect: Saucier + Perrotte Architectes - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2010























































For more visit my flickr account


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Théâtre de Quat’sous
Architect: FABG Architectes - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2010























































For more visit my flickr account, visit my website too!


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

115 Studios-Cirque du Soleil
Architect: FABG Architectes - Montreal
Location: Montreal 
Realisation: 2004























































For more visit my flickr account, visit my website too!


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Sherbrooke University Longueuil Campus
Architect: Marosi + Troy Architectes - Montreal
Location: Longueuil
Realisation: 2010























































For more visit my flickr account, visit my website too!


----------



## Jude12 (Jun 16, 2007)

Love your shots! :applause: Can I ask what Lens and Setting you usa;;y do when you get those type of shots?


----------



## insu27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes its a nice work done here i found. Truly its very nice and great sharing at all
i like it


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Tram and Train Station
Architect: Maćków Pracownia Projektowa (MPP)
Miejsce: Wrocław/Breslau, Poland
Realisation: 2011









































































For more visit my flickr account, visit my website too!


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

http://picasaweb.google.com/103849064821365373666/June9201203#slideshow/5752192714908278754

Interesting spikes in this cast iron front porch


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Kulturstiftung des Bundes
Architect: Dannheimer & Joos
Location: Halle an der Saale, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Überseequartier U-bahn station
Architect: Natzwerkarchitekten
Location: Hamburg, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

City Feuerwache - Fire Station
Architect: Schulz & Schulz Architekten
Location: Dresden, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^nice!


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Limeseum
Architect: Probst + Karl Architekten
Location: Ruffenhofen, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## UNIXX (Aug 31, 2012)

lewandovski said:


> Überseequartier U-bahn station
> Architect: Natzwerkarchitekten
> Location: Hamburg, Germany
> Year: 2012


I loved this, it's beautiful


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wonderful pictures but make sure you are sourcing!


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

all pictures in this thread are mine.


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

great photography.. also a good selection of interesting projects you photograph... I do similar works as you do... but i still have a lot to learn to get them at the same level ! keep up the good work


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

very nice lewandovski :applause:

the ts 17mm lense is amazing!


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

New Synagogue
Architect: Kister Scheithauer Gross Architekten
Location: Ulm, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Extension of the Catholic University of Applied Sciences of North Rhine - Westphalia (Katholische Fachhochschule Nordrhein-Westfalen)
Architect: Peter Bastian Architekten BDA
Location: Münster, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Library of the Folkwang University of Arts (Folkwang Universität der Künste)
Architect: Max Dudler
Location: Essen, Niemcy
Year: 2012


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Tour Total
Architect: Barkow Leibinger Architekten
Location: Berlin, Germany
Year: 2012


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Zoofenster - Hotel Waldorf-Astoria
Architect: Christoph Mäckler
Location: Berlin, Germany
Year: 2012


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


zoofenster von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Porsche Pavillon
Architect: Henn Architekten, WES Architekten
Location: Wolfsburg, VW - Autostadt, Germany
Year: 2013


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Porsche Pavillon by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


----------



## lewandovski (Aug 25, 2009)

Gustav Lübcke Museum
Architect: Jørgen Bo & Vilhelm Wohlert
Location: Hamm, Germany
Year: 1993 / photographs 2015


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


Stadtmuseum Gustav Lübcke by Thomas Lewandovski, auf Flickr


----------

